# Parmesan Ice Cream



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Years ago I had a recipe for parmesan ice cream. It was made with Reggiano, and was deeelicious. I've spent two days looking through my recipes, and can't find this one. Does anyone have a recipe for this?

Thanks!

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is this what you're looking for?? http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/sp.../icecream.html


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hi Shel,
have a look at these..

scroll down a bit to find it on here..

http://chocolateandzucchini.com/foru...ff63aeb6348b02

more:
http://www.historicfood.com/Georgian Ices.htm

http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/sp.../icecream.html

pretty well the same as the first one but with a newer version..
http://www.lauraschenone.com/newslet...ice_cream.html

http://www.recipezaar.com/132227

http://www.recipesource.com/ethnic/e...0/rec0012.html


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

I'd already looked at all of the ones you posted except the last one (noted above). That's the one I'm looking for. I distinctly remember that it was a Bugialli recipe, several phrases in the text, and I had an idea about the technique that is exactly what's posted here. Yippee! I don't know how I missed it while searching, but now it's "back home" again taking it's place alongside the buttermilk ice cream recipe







.

Hugs, kisses, and a multitude of flowers for you. 
Thank you!

(a very happy) Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

No, I'd already seen that one, but Joyfull found the one I was looking for. Thanks for looking :lips: 

Shel


----------



## home_cook (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Shei. Which one the recipe you've been looking for? The one with garlic? And will it work if replace Parmigiano Reggiano cheese by parmesan cheese? Thank you.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This is the recipe I wanted: http://www.recipesource.com/ethnic/e...0/rec0012.html

No garlic. It sould work just as well with any good Reggiano alternative, and even other similar, hard grating cheeses. I've only tried it with Reggiano, and that was quite a few years ago.

Shel


----------

